# [H] Blade SR Electric Helicopter [W] 2 Chaos SM Heldrakes[USA]



## fett14622 (Apr 29, 2008)

[H] Blade SR Electric Helicopter [W] 2 Chaos SM Heldrakes[USA] 


Hello everyone 

I'm looking for 2 Chaos Space Marine Heldrakes. New on the sprue preferred I'm open to it being assembled and painted too. 

Please PM me with pictures. 

Cheers 
Fett 


Blade SR RTF Electric Helicopter with transmitter 

Main Rotor Diameter: 21.80 in 
Helicopter Length: 19.10 in 

For more info: 
http://www.bladehelis.com/Products/Default.aspx?ProdID=EFLH1500 

Recently added these new parts to the Heli: 
Bell Mixer Main Blade Grip Set: BCP, BCPP, BSR (EFLH1171) 
11.0-Gram G110 Micro Heading Lock Gyro (EFLRG110HL) 
DSM2 6-CH Replacement Receiver for Blade Heli END (SPMAR6100EB) 
Main Blades, Huey: BCP, CP+, CPPro, CPPro2 (EFLH1385) 
Main Gear: BSR (EFLH1509) 
Direct-Drive Tail Motor Mount: BSR (EFLH1505) 
Stabilizer/Fin Set, White: BCPP2 BSR (EFLH1326W) 
Direct-Drive N60 Tail Motor: BCPP2 BSR (EFLH1322) 
Direct-Drive N60 Tail Motor Heat Sink: BCPP2 BSR (EFLH1319) 
Flybar (2): BCP, BCPP (EFLH1149) 


plus extra parts 
EX: 
2 New sets of carbon fiber main blades 
Beginners Heli Training Gear


----------

